# Bowfishing im early march?



## Buckin it up (Feb 2, 2015)

Just wondering im comin down in early march would it be any good to bring the boat and go bowfishing or is it still to cool?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 2, 2015)

If the temps are around 65ish there will be carp. Shot 40ish suckers by 9:00 the other night.


----------



## jmblackw (Feb 4, 2015)

What part of ga will you be in?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Feb 4, 2015)

We can normally kill them on west point the first weekend in march. I will run Jackson the first night since its so close to make sure we have no kinks in the boat but we will see.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 6, 2015)

you shouldn't have a problem finding fish. It could be a 30 fish night or 300 fish night depending on weather


----------



## 82crawler (Feb 17, 2015)

Early march is often the best time for my crew. We killed 40 one night with just 2 shooters, that's good for us


----------

